

Parse launches its hosting solution - Madness64
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/07/parse-adds-hosting-product-for-its-apps-platform-says-wont-go-away-despite-facebook-acquisition/?fromcat=all

======
fnayr
I really love Parse and I'll keep using it until (if) Facebook forces unwanted
changes, but adding in new features that they most certainly had in the works
before the acquisition does nothing to assuage my fears of that happening.

